
Hacker takes 44h to bruteforce last 4 seed words from Bitcoin private key - lgl
https://twitter.com/alistairmilne/status/1273134625112686601
======
lgl
Mildly interesting, this guy [0] setup a giveaway with 1 btc where he would
drip release the seed words for the private key on his social media accounts.
Somebody has managed to bruteforce the last 4 words in around 44h according to
the authors twitter post.

[0] [https://alistairmilne.com/2020/05/29/1-bitcoin-
giveaway/](https://alistairmilne.com/2020/05/29/1-bitcoin-giveaway/)

